# Sight Question



## Kicked Duck (Feb 24, 2008)

Just bought a new Kimber Pro II Covert and really like the gun. The only problem I have is needing to lower the rear sight, can anyone one tell me what size Allen wrench I need or if you need a special tool for the job. Thanks Guys for any help.


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

Sorry Bro but those are non-adjustable sights... You can move them side to side because of the dovetail but with up or down you are SOL...


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

As Joeshwa24 said, fixed sights, no adjustment screw.

You can lower your rear sight by filing/sanding, but before you remove metal from a gun, be really really really really really sure it's necessary. Shoot off a sandbag; have other shooters with known high skill levels shoot off a sandbag, etc. If you are getting small groups in the wrong place, that's probably the gun. If you are getting big groups in the wrong place, that's probably the shooter.

If you are absolutely positively sure it's the gun, you can send the slide back to Kimber, and ask them to replace the front sight with a higher one (easier than lowering the rear sight).

If you absolutely must lower the rear sight:
Remove the slide from the frame. Find a smooth surface, like a plastic cutting board or a granite counter top. Lay your cutting tool (fine-tooth file, or better yet, emery paper) on the smooth surface. (Put a damp paper towel down first, to keep it from slipping.) Turn the slide upside down, so that the rear sight is resting on the rough cutting surface, and the front sight is resting on the smooth surface (so the front sight can slide back and forth easily). Gently work the slide backward and forward; keep the pressure even, so that the metal is removed from the rear sight evenly.

If there are white dots in the sights, you won't want to remove so much metal that you cut into the white dots.

It takes very little material removal to make a big change in point of impact. If you are going to do this, let me know, and I'll give you the formula.


----------



## Kicked Duck (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks guys, The gun is shooting very good groups but all about an inch or two low at 25 ft. I have not tryed shooting off a bag yet I will try agin. I don't think i will try to do anything like that but would like to send it in after I get the new wore off. Thanks agin for the help


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

If the gun is shooting _low_, then you want to lower the _front_ sight, not the _rear_ sight. That's easy, do the thing described above, but put the front sight on the rough surface, and the rear sight on the smooth surface. (It's easier to keep the cut level that way, instead of just filing freehand.)

Note: to move the point of impact an inch or two at 25 feet, you would remove only around 1 or 2 _hundredths_ of an inch of metal off the front sight! Really tiny adjustments make really big changes in point of impact. That's why I prefer crocus cloth or emery cloth to a file.

Don't bother the factory, if all you need is a front sight that is 1/100 of an inch shorter. Just get some crocus cloth and fix it, with a drop of cold blue to touch up the shiny spot.


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

I would highly recommend not altering your gun until you have shot off of some bags. Chances are its you not the gun, make sure you are using a proper sight picture; you could also be anticipating recoil or a million other things. If I were you I would find someone that was a better shooter than me and let them shoot the gun and see what happens and also shoot it off bags. A lot of people go and change there sights before they are completely familiar with a gun and wind up screwing it up. Just my 2 cents but there you have it.


----------

